# Swordtails wont eat and alagae problems



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

Basically, I have 2 koi swordtails (Male and female) and neither of them will eat help? also having trouble controlling large brown spots on sides of tank


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What size is your tank and how long have you had it? Did your fish eat to start with and stop or have the never eaten?

First guess is that your tank is new and is cyling.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are they really skinny....sides sunken in?


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

nvm they are eating...I'm still having trouble with the brown spots on the tank tho....how do I control that? I feel like I need to scrub once a week


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

WHat size of tank?
Snails will work If you don't mind an infestation.
A placatromus will work if ur tank if big enough
maybe a Japanese alge eater (NOT CHINESE! They hurt my fishies!)
there are a lot of different fish that will eat the alge.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have snails but they dont seem to be working they just poop alot......its a size 29 (29 gallon)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nerite snails work. In a well balanced tank the brown spots will stop being a problem. They are a problem in new tanks usually.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Snails, bristlenose plecostimus, or otocinculs are your best bets. Otos look like siamese/chinese algae eaters, but never get big, and continue to eat algae. The pleco or otos will need some algae wafers to supplement their diet once the algae is gone or they'll starve.
The cheap route is snails.. You could TRY getting some freebie snails out of the petstore tank.. especially if they're already selling you something from the tanks. The problem is that goldfish enjoy a few good snails to munch on. You could try it, but you may just wind up with a goldfish snack. The nerite snails would be a good choice if the little freebie snails fail. Mystery snails will eat some algae, maybe.. but usually like to stick to leftover food, I think.

Good luck


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

The female is not eating...does that mean shes pregnant?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How big is the tank, how long has it been set up and have you tested for ammonia and nitrites?


----------

